# Hallo aus AC



## BlackPanther65 (7 Okt. 2010)

Hi an ALLE!!!
Bin Glücklicherweise durch zufall? auf euch Gestoßen.
Ich Finde es Toll hier da ich ein Pics Sammler bin.
Ich Danke allen und hoffe auf ein gutes Miteinander auskommen!


Mfg

Josh

:thumbup:


----------



## Q (7 Okt. 2010)

Danke für Deine Vorstellung :thumbup: und

*HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN*
​
bei *Celebboard*! Wünsche Dir viel Spass mit den Bildern und freu mich auf Deine Beiträge!


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2010)

Hallo zurück.


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (7 Okt. 2010)

*BlackPanther65*



​


----------



## General (7 Okt. 2010)

und viel Spaß auf CB


----------



## Emilysmummie (9 Okt. 2010)

*

 und viel Spaß hier *
*WARNUNG: CB MACHT SÜCHTIG *


----------



## Katzun (11 Okt. 2010)

> Ich Finde es Toll hier da ich ein Pics Sammler bin.



die bild poster finden ein geschriebenes danke auch ganz toll

herzlich willkommen bei uns und weiterhin viel spaß.


----------



## astrosfan (12 Okt. 2010)

Hallo Josh - willkommen an Board :thumbup:



> Ich Finde es Toll hier da ich ein Pics Sammler bin.


 Hier dürfteste fündig werden


----------

